

IPad 2 Coming in 3 or 4 Weeks According to Kevin Rose - solipsist
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/07/yet-another-kevin-rose-rumor-ipad-2-coming-in-3-4-weeks/

======
kevin_morrill
Linkbait.

